# Wild camping in Dorset



## Heartbeat (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi I’m a newbie, and we have just bought a motor home. We have joined the camping and motohome club, but as it’s going to be nice this weekend we thought we would stay overnight somewhere, but everywhere is booked up, so looking to wild camp. Any information you would be happy to share, would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Tes (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Old Git (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:
Not familar with spots in Dorset but im sure there be plenty as POI on the app. 
Enjoy


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 24, 2018)

Welsh will said:


> Hello and :welcome:
> Not familar with spots in Dorset but im sure there be plenty as POI on the app.
> Enjoy


Heartbeat has not joined as a Full Member Will, so he doesnt have access to our POIs.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:think about becoming a full member and you’ll get 1000’s of places to stay


----------



## EL Sid (May 9, 2018)

Welcome along


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 9, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------

